# What colours/factors do you see here?



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

Weirdest colouring I've ever seen, yet it's soo cool and pretty. What do you guys see in it?


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

oops i meant to post this in colours and genetics sorry


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

I see what looks like a sooty buckskin with bird catcher spots? But don't quote me on that 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Nokotaheaven (Apr 11, 2012)

LovesMyDunnBoy said:


> I see what looks like a sooty buckskin with bird catcher spots? But don't quote me on that
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


aha okay 
to me it looks like possible a lil brindle as well


----------



## LovesMyDunnBoy (Aug 11, 2011)

Yeah I was going to say that too 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd say bay going grey, perhaps a little brindling.


----------



## Customcanines (Jun 17, 2012)

It looks like a rose gray. Very pretty, too!


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmmm, just looks grey to me...Grey can be very creative when it wants to be. ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Um, gray, just gray. Because of the way that gray works, once they start the fading process, it can be very hard to decide what the base color might have once been. It could have been a bay or maybe a buckskin. As for brindling, maybe...maybe not. Gray can do some funky things to a horse's coat.

I'd even be willing to bet that the white spots are nothing more than another expression of the gray gene at work. It's just like this filly that I rode about 12 years ago


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Deinitely grey. The spots are Chubari spots, and they appear in some greys but not all. They are different to Birdcatcher spots as Chubari's are part of the greying process. The striations on the barrel are also the work of the grey gene. It's almost like the grey wants to give us really whacky looking horses to make up for them being "boring" once they have greyed out completely.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

My mare's going through that stage right now.


----------

